# Cost of Heating and lighting for snake



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Would anyone have a rough (Guestimate even) of how much it costs to heat a snakes vivarium per month ?

Seriously considering a corn after seeing my nephews, can see why so many people keep them they are so brilliant animals.

Oh no i think i've caught the bug :lol2: !!!!!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Would anyone have a rough (Guestimate even) of how much it costs to heat a snakes vivarium per month ?
> 
> Seriously considering a corn after seeing my nephews, can see why so many people keep them they are so brilliant animals.
> 
> Oh no i think i've caught the bug :lol2: !!!!!


My brothers cost about £21-35 per month but I THINK that was quite expensive.

And its very easy to catch the bug  very rewarding in the long run lol : victory:


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks LFL,

Something to factor into the price of the snake when purchasing it !, suppose they dont have much extras in terms of vaccinations or anything else that other animals do.

About £252 per year, do you know how much food etc costs, sorry to be plaguing everyone with questions !

Have a Cornsnake book at home, but it does not cover these specifics (costs) !:notworthy:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> do you know how much food etc costs, sorry to be plaguing everyone with questions !
> 
> Have a Cornsnake book at home, but it does not cover these specifics (costs) !:notworthy:


Hi Sprocket 

I've been looking into bits like this too. As food for a hatcling feeding is like 1 pinkie a week, once every 5 days, depends what you feel like I guess.

You can buy them frozen at the cost of like 35p per pinkie.

Or you can buy in bulk on 888reptiles at like 24p per pinkie. So for the first few months food is going to cost you less than a pound a month.

Triple 8 Reptiles UK Online Shop - Reptile Specialist

The frozen mice etc.. seem very well priced there.

As do alot of the other items 

Hope that helps

x


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

*Newbie advice appreciated !*

Mitch,

Thanks for this:2thumb:, wife has told me that i must get the spare room cleaned out as the snake will be living in here (my computer and guitar room) :blush:

Was handling a 1 year old corn the other night and was suprised by how docile they are !, how long do you think it will be before you venture into reptile keeping ?.

Also i was advised to buy a 1year old corn instead of a baby as the babies may be hesitant to eat or live in a large vivarium (3ft ?) ?

Aggghh so many questions so little time ...


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Mitch,
> 
> Thanks for this:2thumb:, wife has told me that i must get the spare room cleaned out as the snake will be living in here (my computer and guitar room) :blush:
> 
> ...


Ha ha, Atleast you're allowed your boy room for guitar, snakes and all things rock and roll 

I'm hoping to venture into it soon, I've found a guy on here (Patrick) who deals alot with the big breeders in the US, and well I'm very VERY tempted by a gorgeous Hurricane Anery Motley, it's a beautiful little creature 

And I want a hatchling. But I won't be putting it in a big viv right away, It'll go into a 5L RUB, I just want the viv ready because it's one of the major purchases, and I like to be organised and have things ready for September when hopefully my beauty should arrive to me 

I know, there are so many questions, but the people around here are so helpful 

you've just got to convince the wife to allow you some freezer space for the frozen mice 

x


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

*Is this the Hurricane Anery Motley ?*

Found this picture listed on one of the web sites :










Looks like a very beautiful animal !!!!


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

This is the picture I found on the "South Mountain Reptiles" website, where the Hurricane will be coming from:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

35p per pinkie seems a bit expensive...We used to buy our corn snakes food locally and per pinkie it was about 9-13p per pinkie.. 

Heres a post for good frozen food : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/1645775-post1.html


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> This is the picture I found on the "South Mountain Reptiles" website, where the Hurricane will be coming from:


Damnit..thats just made me want a snake :blush: lol what a lovely looking snake ^-^


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Damnit..thats just made me want a snake :blush: lol what a lovely looking snake ^-^


It was a localish store that sold them individually at 35p, but yes you can get them in bulk for really cheap, That post helps, he he, this isn't my thread I'm just stealing the good bits.

And yes that snake is a beauty, rather pricey, but it's a beautiful Morph, and well what's the best part of £100 for hopefully 15 lovely years 

x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> It was a localish store that sold them individually at 35p, but yes you can get them in bulk for really cheap, That post helps, he he, this isn't my thread I'm just stealing the good bits.
> 
> And yes that snake is a beauty, rather pricey, but it's a beautiful Morph, and well what's the best part of £100 for hopefully 15 lovely years
> 
> x



100% worth it IMO ... Cant beat a good snake (well I say the same about captive bird's of prey lol)


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> 100% worth it IMO ... Cant beat a good snake (well I say the same about captive bird's of prey lol)


Wow, you keep Birds of Prey?

Jealous, they're beautiful!

x


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

*Wow*



Mitch_Moshi said:


> This is the picture I found on the "South Mountain Reptiles" website, where the Hurricane will be coming from:


Thats a beaut !!!!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I know 

I wants it


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> My brothers cost about £21-35 per month but I THINK that was quite expensive.
> 
> And its very easy to catch the bug  very rewarding in the long run lol : victory:


Holy cr*p someone tell me that's not right? 

What if it's just a heat mat?


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

Phaedra said:


> Holy cr*p someone tell me that's not right?
> 
> What if it's just a heat mat?


Electricity Running Cost Calculator from UK Power

87p for a single 12w heatmat, and £1.10 for a 15w bulb left on all the time. Given mine's only on during the day, it's 55p. So for a single heatmat and normal bulb, £1.42 for the month.


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

*Costs*



Furrag said:


> Electricity Running Cost Calculator from UK Power
> 
> 87p for a single 12w heatmat, and £1.10 for a 15w bulb left on all the time. Given mine's only on during the day, it's 55p. So for a single heatmat and normal bulb, £1.42 for the month.


Woohoo, this is more like it, cant wait to get setup, was worried about the costs of the lighting being on all the time, this reassures me !

Cheers Furag, great post ...:no1:


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

Furrag said:


> Electricity Running Cost Calculator from UK Power
> 
> 87p for a single 12w heatmat, and £1.10 for a 15w bulb left on all the time. Given mine's only on during the day, it's 55p. So for a single heatmat and normal bulb, £1.42 for the month.


Thank you a million times for that, I was having a mini heart-attack over what the leccy bill might be!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Wow, you keep Birds of Prey?
> 
> Jealous, they're beautiful!
> 
> x



Yup..But thats another thread : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/122166-our-birds-prey.html#post1688452 lol


----------



## yasmin_gedeon (Feb 18, 2007)

my bill is around 25 a month but i have alot more than one - so its not expensive enough to worry about


----------

